# The Rook's Skull



## Timoris (May 16, 2011)

Obtained this idea from the "Dark Tower" novels and a photo I had seen in "B+W Photography" which played with the shadows to enhance an object.

I upped the warmth of the image and tinted towards green, as well as upping the blue saturation.



EOS T2i / 550D
f/5.6
1/50 sec
800 ISO
134mm

Reshot, different lighting. Much better IMO.



EOS T2i / 550D
f/8
1/8 sec
100 ISO
200mm
0 step

Same shoot as the 2nd picture, different angle.
I left the shadow in the top left, adding a bit of vignetting to close the picture up a little.



EOS T2i / 550D
f/8
1/10 sec
100 ISO
200mm
0 step


----------



## scottfishel (May 16, 2011)

Cuthbert would be pleased. 

I favor the first shot.  I enjoy the added dimension that it provides.


----------



## Timoris (May 16, 2011)

Thank you and might I say it's an honor to have your first post!
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## invisible (May 16, 2011)

The third shot for me, simply because the subject and its shadow almost create the shape of a heart, which is kind of ironic considering the subject itself  which makes the image interesting in my eyes. I think, however, that the third one looks a bit flat.


----------



## Timoris (May 16, 2011)

Heart?







By our powers combined! :



EOS T2i / 550D
f/8
1/8 sec
100 ISO
200mm
0 step


----------

